# gtx 1080 or rx 5700 xt



## potato580+ (Oct 5, 2019)

plan to buy for a friend pc rig, whichs one is worthly gpu?
gtx 1080 gigabyte $264 (blower type fan)
gtx 1080 igame triple fan $270
rx 5700 xt msi $271.7(blowr fan)

i try my best to cut the budget, since my friend aint a richguy, but he wanted to try atleash highend experience on gaming

anyway even the rx5700xt consider new product but the seller warn that theres no warranty card, i think likely rejected from factory, only personal warranty for a week
for the gtx, warranty alr expired


----------



## 64K (Oct 5, 2019)

A 5700 XT is about 20% faster than a 1080. That would be the best choice imo.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 5, 2019)

okey thanks for the headup, might tell my friend such info
anyway the combo goes with intel i3 9100f dan mobo, is this good for handling rx5700/gtx1080?
with a single 8gb ram, psu 400/500 pure, try my best getting wellknown brand such fsp/corsair/deepcool/bequite/etc, ofcourse i will pick used one, later for upgrade, budget is pretty tick
oh i didnt noticed that rx5700xt in same tier as rtx2070 now, what a suprise


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 5, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> with a single 8gb ram



Try to make that 2 sticks so you get the benefit of dual channel.



potato580+ said:


> psu 400/500 pure


_• _*Minimum 600W (recommended 700W) PSU *



			https://www.amd.com/system/files/documents/radeon-rx-5700-series-quick-start-guide-en.pdf


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 5, 2019)

I'd be wary of a 5700XT that cheap, seems fishy.


----------



## theonek (Oct 5, 2019)

also new amd radeons are bugged and working instability due to drivers.... blower fan style cards are very hot... I would think for 1080 though, it's working flawlessly despite a little low performance though....


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 5, 2019)

forget abt the rx5700xt, its alr soldout, thats quick


the seller even sold for extra $, not my luck heh

would be switch to gtx1070ti/1080 or equal, will try seraching the best buckbang


----------



## Eskimonster (Oct 5, 2019)

Well, just wanted to say i realy realy like my 1080 gtx, im not gonna change it before it dies 
(2560 cuda cores-320 gb´s bandwith)


----------



## 64K (Oct 5, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> forget abt the rx5700xt, its alr soldout, thats quickView attachment 133420
> the seller even sold for extra $, not my luck heh
> 
> would be switch to gtx1070ti/1080 or equal, will try seraching the best buckbang



Maybe a blessing in disguise that the 5700 XT is off the table for now. 
With an i3 CPU and 8GB System RAM maybe look at a GTX 1060 or a RX 580.
Probably at most a 1660 Ti or a 1070 or Vega 56.
I'm assuming your friend is gaming at 1080p.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 5, 2019)

ive few list on gtx1070 used, there are 4 model wuth great deal, and am consider sold mine rx sapire to my friend too, think gtx1660 is the top choice can get even new retail with warranty for $240, also i read an gtx1660 can matched the ti version through good oc setup, so no point to pay pricey ti version, gtx1070 used nor 1660 is tye best choice i suposse
yup it sounds likely 1080p for sure, even tho wuth gtx 1080, idont think it can reach highend gaming in some conditinonlly
budget very tick, dont expect too much agree


----------



## 64K (Oct 5, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> ive few list on gtx1070 used, there are 4 model wuth great deal, and am consider sold mine rx sapire to my friend too, think gtx1660 is the top choice can get even new retail with warranty for $240, also i read an gtx1660 can matched the ti version through good oc setup, so no point to pay pricey ti version, gtx1070 used nor 1660 is tye best choice i suposse



But remember that a 1660 Ti can overclock too. Never compare an overclocked GPU to a stock GPU. The 1660 Ti has 1536 shaders and the 1660 has 1408 shaders.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 5, 2019)

Grab the triple fan GTX 1080.

- No blower.
- OC gets you another 5-7% on top of that TPU chart, 5700XT gains 0.
- Will run cooler and more quietly.

Is it the optimal choice, no. Its past gen and Turing alternatives might be better. But, if you find a nicely cooled Navi, jump on it.

Note that 1660(ti) is a noticeable step down the ladder from your initial choices. I'd try to find a 2060. GTX 1070 is rather light weight nowadays too. A 1080 equivalent however destroys everything at full HD, still, and is 1440p capable. I'll say from experience I don't see any reason to upgrade mine yet. Navi may be a bit less quality of life wise (minor things) you do get more bang/buck - I'd really let that come down to the quality of cooling offered vs price, and not so much the performance gap. Both cards will enable a very similar gaming experience - 10% is not something you'd notice a whole lot.

Another option on tight budget: Vega! I'd run with that over a 1660(ti) as well., if the price is right (160-180 for second hand seems reasonable, if it has good cooling).



potato580+ said:


> okey thanks for the headup, might tell my friend such info
> anyway the combo goes with intel i3 9100f dan mobo, is this good for handling rx5700/gtx1080?
> with a single 8gb ram, psu 400/500 pure, try my best getting wellknown brand such fsp/corsair/deepcool/bequite/etc, ofcourse i will pick used one, later for upgrade, budget is pretty tick
> oh i didnt noticed that rx5700xt in same tier as rtx2070 now, what a suprise



Given this budget and setup, you can definitely consider 1070, or 1660. Balance will be better. Vega 56 used also an option.

I'm not so sure if the i3 is a good idea. Ideally you'd get some CPU with at least 6 cores or 8 threads. Quads struggle nowadays and that won't go away.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 6, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Grab the triple fan GTX 1080.
> 
> - No blower.
> - OC gets you another 5-7% on top of that TPU chart, 5700XT gains 0.
> ...


the gtx 1660 is a new gpu released, quite hard to find used one with reasonable price, (160-180 for second hand seems reasonable, if it has good cooling). i did buy without think twice if theres $180 used

so rx5700&rtx are out of guest, the budget limit is $300, i found another great deal gtx 1070ti mini zotac just for $205, never touch zotac becouse i hear this gpu consider hotplate one, expecially amp edition, what do you think guys? can a 1070ti equally match 1080 in some condition? like with good oc setup maybe? or should i just go with gtx1070 non ti, the price gap is also considerable, $30+(1070&ti), $70 for(1070ti&1080)

i think this vintage monster gtx 690 also a good choice someone offering just for $120+, is this enough


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 6, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> the gtx 1660 is a new gpu released, quite hard to find used one with reasonable price, (160-180 for second hand seems reasonable, if it has good cooling). i did buy without think twice if theres $180 used
> 
> so rx5700&rtx are out of guest, the budget limit is $300, i found another great deal gtx 1070ti mini zotac just for $205, never touch zotac becouse i hear this gpu consider hotplate one, expecially amp edition, what do you think guys? can a 1070ti equally match 1080 in some condition? like with good oc setup maybe? or should i just go with gtx1070 non ti, the price gap is also considerable, $30+(1070&ti), $70 for(1070ti&1080)
> 
> i think this vintage monster gtx 690 also a good choice someone offering just for $120+, is this enough



Stay away from the GTX 690. Its dual GPU, limited at 2GB and if there is no SLI support you're stuck with a measly 680 / half performance. You're buying a seven year old card too, it will die sooner rather than later. These cards also lack good boost, delta compression, stronger tesselation engine, etc etc... bottom line its utter shit nowadays.

1070ti and 1080 are only 4-6% apart, so yes, definitely worth. 1070 and 1070ti however are at least 20% apart!

And that second hand/used option for 160-180 bucks would be Vega 56 or 64, not the 1660. You misread I think


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 6, 2019)

okey thx for the sugestion, i will look for vega variant aswell

hmm so i think vega also out of guest, i couldnt found cheap used one, and theres not much seller whom sell this variant,
vega 56 $269, vega 64 $317, thats too pricey, wish i can buy from your country
got no choice will stick with 1st plan
i can get gtx1070 below $180, and below $300 for gtx1080/1070ti or 1660 new, will make a quick decision soon, ialr contact my friend thx forbthe help guys


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 8, 2019)

hey guys am gonna buy this
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/inno3d-gtx-1070-x2.b3725

$190 used card, seller claim is used since 2018

or should i go for
new retail gtx1660 galax 1click oc for $220 with warranty for sure


----------



## las (Oct 8, 2019)

OC'ed 1080 matches or even beats 5700 XT in most games. 5700 XT is maxed out, just like Ryzen. None to low OC headroom. That is how AMD roll now. They leave nothing left in the tank.

Both are "decent" for 1440p/60fps, but you don't want blower fan on 5700 XT (unless you're already deaf).

Try and find a 2060 maybe? Non-SUPER dropped in price


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 8, 2019)

las said:


> OC'ed 1080 matches or even beats 5700 XT in most games. 5700 XT is maxed out, just like Ryzen. None to low OC headroom.
> 
> Both are "decent" for 1440p/60fps, but you don't want blower fan on 5700 XT (unless you're already deaf).


yes rx5700xt alr out of my listed, beside i cant find any cheap used anymore, i might consider gtx1080, but judge for the seller picture it mist be longtime used alr, ive a bit doubt pay for pricey 3-5years used card, unless the pricetag deal is good for gambling on healthy card


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 8, 2019)

las said:


> OC'ed 1080 matches or even beats 5700 XT in most games. 5700 XT is maxed out, just like Ryzen. None to low OC headroom. That is how AMD roll now. They leave nothing left in the tank.


An OC'd 1080 will match a 5700XT at best. In most games it looses by 15-20%


----------



## las (Oct 8, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> An OC'd 1080 will match a 5700XT at best. In most games it looses by 15-20%



5700 XT is 15% faster at 1440p, ref vs ref.

Custom 1080 cards are 10% faster than 1080 ref, out of the box and still has 10% perf left in the tank.

Custom 5700 XT gains 1-4%, compared to ref, and has next to nothing left in the tank.
Power increases like crazy when you OC 5700/5700 XT. 2-5% more perf for 20-30% power increase.

They WILL end up around the same performance. With 1080 being more power efficient and cooler / less noisy.

Sad considering 1080 is 3½ years old at this point.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 8, 2019)

i got another option, msi armor 1070 with clean condition, ex gaming no miner, but cost more $201,
also inno chill x4 triple fans consider 2years old card but in good condition, great deal aswell just $196, what do you think guys? it is worth and which one should i pick 
and yeah i find cheapest gtx 1070ti zotac, but in bad condition on case, also no box, just for $200+


----------



## las (Oct 8, 2019)

Well 1070 is "decent" but 12-15% slower than 1080 ref, usually very quiet tho


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 8, 2019)

las said:


> Well 1070 is "decent" but 12-15% slower than 1080 ref, usually very quiet tho


all the gtx 1080 i found is old by pyshical looks like, if its for personal use i dont mind, but this is for my friend commision, i wont disappoint him aince theres no such warrnty applied anymore
same goes for gtx 1070 igame utop that i found cheaper $160-$170, but i dont want bet my luck into it

btw rtx is too pricey, for non ti is above $300 of budget plan, cheapest model inno nor palit cost $360+ :/
atm this is the best choice i guess


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 8, 2019)

That blower design 5700xt's not worth the hassle. Especially without warranty. Knowing your luck 1080 is from a mining rig.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 8, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> That blower design 5700xt's not worth the hassle. Especially without warranty. Knowing your luck 1080 is from a mining rig.


yes from mining rig, thats why i still thinking whether buy it or not
the only personal used is gtx 1080gigabyte the blower type, well the seller claimed as that tho, but seems fishy by jugde on picture sample, almost likely garbage item, lot of corrosion and dust


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 8, 2019)

las said:


> 5700 XT is 15% faster at 1440p, ref vs ref.
> 
> Custom 1080 cards are 10% faster than 1080 ref, out of the box and still has 10% perf left in the tank.
> 
> ...











						MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8 GB Review
					

MSI's GTX 1080 Gaming X is an overclocked, custom-design variant of the GTX 1080 that doesn't throttle. Its fans are also nearly inaudible in heavy gaming, switching off completely while the card is cool for zero noise output in idle and light gaming.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




A custom 1080 is 5% faster than reference and an additional 8% when overclocked.

Custom 1080s consume more power than a reference, even more when overclocked.

Sorry.


----------



## las (Oct 8, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8 GB Review
> 
> 
> MSI's GTX 1080 Gaming X is an overclocked, custom-design variant of the GTX 1080 that doesn't throttle. Its fans are also nearly inaudible in heavy gaming, switching off completely while the card is cool for zero noise output in idle and light gaming.
> ...











						ASRock Radeon RX 5700 XT Taichi OC+ Review
					

The ASRock RX 5700 XT Taichi OC+ is the fastest factory overclocked Navi card we've tested so far. We measured it to run almost 2 GHz real clock on average in our real-life, mixed gaming load. Temperatures are good, too, and the cooler includes idle-fan-stop.




					www.techpowerup.com
				



*5700 XT - 112 -> 120 aka 7.15% over reference with max oc on a custom. The best custom 5700 xt that is.*


lets use your own link for the 1080:








						MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8 GB Review
					

MSI's GTX 1080 Gaming X is an overclocked, custom-design variant of the GTX 1080 that doesn't throttle. Its fans are also nearly inaudible in heavy gaming, switching off completely while the card is cool for zero noise output in idle and light gaming.




					www.techpowerup.com
				



*138 ->  160 aka 16% over reference, and there's better custom cards outthere.*


Custom 5700 XT w/ OC and Custom 1080 w/ OC will be pretty much identical overall.

And yeah... 5700 XT uses more power. 1080 uses ~200 watts during typical gaming where 5700 XT uses ~225 watts.

OC the 5700 XT and we're talking 275-300 watts - 75 more watts for 2-4% extra performance ... GG


----------



## arbiter (Oct 8, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> That blower design 5700xt's not worth the hassle. Especially without warranty. Knowing your luck 1080 is from a mining rig.


Agree on that, nvidia ref blower is pretty good but amd's on other hand has a history of being rather lacking. if you can't get that 5700xt in 3rd party cooler i would be warry about it. Looking at review the load is 93c which is a bit hotter then i would personally want a gpu to run on that blower cooler.


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 8, 2019)

las said:


> ASRock Radeon RX 5700 XT Taichi OC+ Review
> 
> 
> The ASRock RX 5700 XT Taichi OC+ is the fastest factory overclocked Navi card we've tested so far. We measured it to run almost 2 GHz real clock on average in our real-life, mixed gaming load. Temperatures are good, too, and the cooler includes idle-fan-stop.
> ...


OK first, even with that 16% OC it wouldnt beat a 5700XT, match it in best case scenarios. And maybe edge out a win in a heavily biased Nvidia title.
Second. You keep promoting this high end OC (needed to match the Navi card), and then post numbers form a stock card.
Third. If a 5700XT uses ~225W then why use overclocking on that card as reference point if all you get is 2% performance for a third more power. And why OC it if it's already beating a 1080.
Fourth. "Better custom cards out there". Yes and they all top out at around 2100MHz, which means there is very little in terms of extra performance compared to the MSI model. If any.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 8, 2019)

The seller seems shady, OP knows it, you guys keep arguing about amd vs nv. What's the point?


----------



## las (Oct 8, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> OK first, even with that 16% OC it wouldnt beat a 5700XT, match it in best case scenarios. And maybe edge out a win in a heavily biased Nvidia title.
> Second. You keep promoting this high end OC (needed to match the Navi card), and then post numbers form a stock card.
> Third. If a 5700XT uses ~225W then why use overclocking on that card as reference point if all you get is 2% performance for a third more power. And why OC it if it's already beating a 1080.
> Fourth. "Better custom cards out there". Yes and they all top out at around 2100MHz, which means there is very little in terms of extra performance compared to the MSI model. If any.



You seem to forget that 5700 XT is new and 1080 is almost 4 years old at this point.

Once again, they end up around the same performance when both are overclocked. 5700 XT consumes 50-75 watts more, max OC vs max OC.

Many 1080 custom cards do 50-75 MHz more than that MSI Gaming X, which was a cheap and mainstream model.

Hell,  even the reference 1080 did 2114 MHz, again, according to your own link. Was it the worst 1080 custom review you could find?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 8, 2019)

Werent you gonna buy that Colorful igsme 1070/ti?

The Reference designed 5700XT is the Standard in efficient vrm design, only the cooler is the main gripe however it is better than vega's, only the Asus Strix and Powercolor Red Devil are better.

If you can I'd find a red dragon or pulse.

Otherwise a 580 nitro+, 1070/ti, vega56/64, at this rate. And you know well i can help locate bios files


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 8, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Werent you gonna buy that Colorful igsme 1070/ti?
> 
> The Reference designed 5700XT is the Standard in efficient vrm design, only the cooler is the main gripe however it is better than vega's, only the Asus Strix and Powercolor Red Devil are better.
> 
> ...


igame for $170 is suspicious, i think it will broken soon, i will pay for extra $20, inno x2/x4 or palit digital alliance, i still looking for vega 56/64, not so popular on my country, so theres few used card like that, not in the rush anyway, will continue seeking for best deal,


----------



## Gin (Oct 8, 2019)

las said:


> You seem to forget that 5700 XT is new and 1080 is almost 4 years old at this point.
> 
> Once again, they end up around the same performance when both are overclocked. 5700 XT consumes 50-75 watts more, max OC vs max OC.
> 
> ...



1080 OC can reach only 5700 OC performance.










Meanwhile, Vega 64 OC reaches 5700XT OC performance in some games.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 8, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> hey guys am gonna buy this
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/inno3d-gtx-1070-x2.b3725
> 
> $190 used card, seller claim is used since 2018
> ...



Between these two I think definitely the 1660. New card, newer tech, close enough in price and faster.


----------



## Cheeseball (Oct 8, 2019)

If you can get the GTX 1080 at $160 and you don't mind the older tech (but still viable for 1440p60 and 1080p120 today) go for it.

*EDIT*: If you can get the RX 5700 XT at around $360 though, it's a no-brainer.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 8, 2019)

las said:


> You seem to forget that 5700 XT is new and 1080 is almost 4 years old at this point.
> 
> Once again, they end up around the same performance when both are overclocked. 5700 XT consumes 50-75 watts more, max OC vs max OC.
> 
> ...



Stop blurting nonsense and derailing this topic. Ref 1080's cannot sustain 2100 mhz even in ideal ambient temps, while a good AIB card can. That's what matters. Peak boost is a useless metric and always has been since GPU Boost 3.0. The real life version for most users in normal ambient and case temps is that they will struggle to maintain 2000mhz. When in doubt, check any TPU review and you will see even the better cooled 1080's lose some bins along the way.

In addition, you say a 1070 is somehow within 12-15% of a (ref?!) 1080. Straight up misinformation, that. Its 20% worst case and the gap's usually bigger - vs stock. Navi is a bit faster - and by as much as 10% OC/OC, and about 15% stock/stock. Not much, but still. Last but not least, 1080 Gaming X is one of the top models and one of the better performers out there. Confused much, or just deliberately trolling? (hint: rhetorical question).

Don't twist reality, its been your thing every time you come here.

To OP: just compare stock vs stock and consider that Navi won't gain much if anything. The rest is bonus really.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 8, 2019)

dont mind abt old tech, but i care abt the gpu heathly, and yes gtx 1660 sounds a good deal, also fresh newbox & 3years warranty for extra $40 is worth


----------



## Cheeseball (Oct 8, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> plan to buy for a friend pc rig, whichs one is worthly gpu?
> gtx 1080 gigabyte $264 (blower type fan)
> gtx 1080 igame triple fan $270
> rx 5700 xt msi $271.7(blowr fan)
> ...



Avoid the GTX 1080 blower (unless it's a MSI Aero, apparently their blower is quite nice (60C load on a GTX 1070) for something thats mostly plastic, but no backplate)
$160 to $250 should be the selling range for the GTX 1080s now (at least from what I see in r/hardwareswap)
RX 5700 XT price is good, but no warranty? Screw that.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 8, 2019)

yes actually i still seeking for grx1080, most cheapest used is in bad shape, i will posting again if i found decent one


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 8, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> yes actually i still seeking for grx1080, most cheapest used is in bad shape, i will posting again if i found decent one



Its too old man, the only ones you will find are going to look the part, and you've already said you don't want that.

The 1080 is a nice card but its far from unique nowadays. If you want the closest match, find a good 1070ti. Its a bit newer. But still old ish.


----------



## las (Oct 9, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Stop blurting nonsense and derailing this topic. Ref 1080's cannot sustain 2100 mhz even in ideal ambient temps, while a good AIB card can. That's what matters. Peak boost is a useless metric and always has been since GPU Boost 3.0. The real life version for most users in normal ambient and case temps is that they will struggle to maintain 2000mhz. When in doubt, check any TPU review and you will see even the better cooled 1080's lose some bins along the way.
> 
> In addition, you say a 1070 is somehow within 12-15% of a (ref?!) 1080. Straight up misinformation, that. Its 20% worst case and the gap's usually bigger - vs stock. Navi is a bit faster - and by as much as 10% OC/OC, and about 15% stock/stock. Not much, but still. Last but not least, 1080 Gaming X is one of the top models and one of the better performers out there. Confused much, or just deliberately trolling? (hint: rhetorical question).
> 
> ...



Sad to burst your bubble.









						PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 Red Dragon Review
					

Priced at $360, the PowerColor RX 5700 Red Dragon is an amazing factory-overclocked custom design for AMD Navi. Despite its dual-slot cooler, it runs very quietly, with good temperatures, and has idle-fan-stop, too. A second "quiet" BIOS lets you dial down noise levels even further, making the...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




1070 is 15% slower than 1080 in both 1080p and 1440p.

Gaming X was def not one of the top-models. It was fairly cheap tho, hence popular.

1070 Ti is within 5% of 1080.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 9, 2019)

well after considering which card should we use, i think is best to buy new retail card, this is for longtime gaming tho, i wont bet my luck as usally, regadless price&performance&heatly worth i decide to make a suprise for my friend and added extra $ to buy gtx1660ti/gtx1070/1070ti/rx5700/rtx2060, will buy it tommorow and post what i got


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 9, 2019)

5700XT is a lot of hassle for ultimately more performance. I'd still buy it just for the resell


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 9, 2019)

las said:


> Sad to burst your bubble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do realize you took out a review of the 5700 OC (non XT) as the baseline, yes? Math? You're basing your statements on the _relative performance to the one card that was never mentioned here_.


----------



## oobymach (Oct 9, 2019)

1080 has much higher pixel fillrate which translates to a 1080 can do 4k at 50-60fps while the 5700 is rated for 1440p 60fps. If you use dsr or a 4k screen this matters, if you are happy with 1080p either will be a worthy gpu.


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 10, 2019)

oobymach said:


> 1080 has much higher pixel fillrate which translates to a 1080 can do 4k at 50-60fps while the 5700 is rated for 1440p 60fps. If you use dsr or a 4k screen this matters, if you are happy with 1080p either will be a worthy gpu.


Both the 5700 and the 5700XT are faster than 1080 even at 4k.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 10, 2019)

i noticed that benchmark chart you guys provide missing 1 competitor, like gtx980ti? it should be there tho, becouse the price is still on expensive cost, even above gtx1660 or rx590 pricetag, it is becouse out of league due to expired generation timeline? or it simple cant match gtx 1060 3gb on lower bracket?
and yes one more competitor in the same tier as rx570/1060 3gb, its rx480 no?
i used to own rx480 wolfedition xfx backday, and i can tell you for sure it actually sightly better than my current strix 570 4gb
anyway i decide to adding extra $50, shoul make quick decision soon gtx gtx1660ti/1070ti, no rx5700 or rtx thats too expensive $370 for amd and $390 for greedy nvida


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 10, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> regadless price&performance&heatly worth i decide to make a suprise for my friend and added extra $ to buy gtx1660ti/gtx1070/1070ti/rx5700/rtx2060, will buy it tommorow and post what i got



So what did you buy?


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 10, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> So what did you buy?


1660ti nor 1070ti, final decision $350, nomore plus, am alr broke


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> i noticed that benchmark chart you guys provide missing 1 competitor, like gtx980ti? it should be there tho, becouse the price is still on expensive cost, even above gtx1660 or rx590 pricetag, it is becouse out of league due to expired generation timeline? or it simple cant match gtx 1060 3gb on lower bracket?
> and yes one more competitor in the same tier as rx570/1060 3gb, its rx480 no?
> i used to own rx480 wolfedition xfx backday, and i can tell you for sure it actually sightly better than my current strix 570 4gb
> anyway i decide to adding extra $50, shoul make quick decision soon gtx gtx1660ti/1070ti, no rx5700 or rtx thats too expensive $370 for amd and $390 for greedy nvida



Well they you should drag the fury and 290X 8GB and 390/390X in along with the 580.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 10, 2019)

I read through a bit of this thread earlier this week and just left it because it's ridiculous what some of you are saying... Then someone shared me this gem 










Calling out @Vayra86 and @las


----------



## os2wiz (Oct 10, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> I'd be wary of a 5700XT that cheap, seems fishy.


Will you please stop lying. You Nvidia fan boys have been dissing AMD drivers for years now when the AMD drivers as a whole are more stable than Nvidias. What happened 3 years back is no longer relevant and no longer true today.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 10, 2019)

It's like your reply is from a different alternate universe where I wrote something else, feels surreal.

What drivers ? What happened 3 years ago ? Which lies are you talking about ? It's like a conspiracy unfolds before my eyes, perhaps we'll never find out. Farewell traveler between worlds.



GorbazTheDragon said:


> I read through a bit of this thread earlier this week and just left it because it's ridiculous what some of you are saying... Then someone shared me this gem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I honestly didn't even paid attention to what was discussed here, I thought it was obvious which card is better. That's why I even said OP should be warry of a better card that's sold at such a low price comparable to one that is what, 3 years old ? 

Indeed this is fascinating stuff, the green haze is real.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 10, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> 1660ti nor 1070ti, final decision $350, nomore plus, am alr broke


For $350 you can get a used 2070 or 5700 XT


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 10, 2019)

just seen the rant on you tube, your famous guys    .


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 10, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> I honestly didn't even paid attention to what was discussed here, I thought it was obvious which card is better. That's why I even said OP should be warry of a better card that's sold at such a low price comparable to one that is what, 3 years old ?


Yes, the price was way fishy to even consider it... but someone here went rambling on about how an OCed 1080 is way better than a 5700XT... Sure buddy that 3 fan cooler with its fans pegged will be a good experience...


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 11, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> For $350 you can get a used 2070 or 5700 XT


probably not easy to get it, is a still fresh released card, last time i found the only one rx5700xt used card(suspicious price) but it sold out within just a day, also in our country the pricetag could be so unpredictable, but i can tell you new retail rtx /rx5700 is above $400 here


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 11, 2019)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Yes, the price was way fishy to even consider it... but someone here went rambling on about how an OCed 1080 is way better than a 5700XT... Sure buddy that 3 fan cooler with its fans pegged will be a good experience...


Even the stock blower 5700XT is like ~16% faster than a 1080.
So even if someone put a 1080 on water, I doubt it can OC enough to make up the difference.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 11, 2019)

okey thx for the help guys, i ended up buying this 



, will make a quick test after end day working, altho it cost extra $20, am rly broke these month lol, well whatever, $70 for alongtime friendship is cheap ever


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 11, 2019)

Glad you figured it out.

@GorbazTheDragon  As for the forum cop... cool I'm famous  He's good at quoting around the intent of that post to make his own point, let's put it that way. It also makes you wonder how you get to the point of editing a video to make that sort of point... Is there a personal preference? More like a personal experience, playing at the same res and knowing that the playing field is littered with second hand offerings and new ones doing very similar things. If there was a 5700XT at 270, it falls right into 'too good to be true territory' and should be readily avoided. As for @las ... yeah, I'm not surprised at all.

If 'advice' is comparing perf/dollar without any respect to what's around the die in terms of cooling, the age of cards and availability, we don't need these topics. Everyone can look at a bar chart 

I'm happy OP didn't end up with a noisy, dusty old blower piece of crap or a card that says 5700XT on the box while being some 280X under the hood or something.

Suffice to say, I stand by everything I've said regardless of sad 'tuber attention from a guy that clearly didn't even shave for weeks.


----------



## refillable (Oct 11, 2019)

4.5 Million Rupiahs is equivalent to about $319, just sayin'. That's too much for a GTX 1080 and is about right for a couple of months old RX 5700 XT without warranty. AMD never released a reference design that looks like that other than the RX 5700 XT. While @Ias did not make you miss that steal of a deal, they did spread misinformation that a maxed-out GTX 1080 can be compared to a maxed-out reference RX 5700 XT in general. They are definitely from different tiers and nothing (let alone old cards) guarantees sustained maxed-out OC.

Also, the Moore Law is Dead guy also completely missed the point, even though I stand with some of the things he said.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 11, 2019)

request a lock okey,


refillable said:


> 4.5 Million Rupiahs is equivalent to about $319, just sayin'. That's too much for a GTX 1080 and is about right for a couple of months old RX 5700 XT without warranty. AMD never released a reference design that looks like that other than the RX 5700 XT. While @Ias did not make you miss that steal of a deal, they did spread misinformation that a maxed-out GTX 1080 can be compared to a maxed-out reference RX 5700 XT in general. They are definitely from different tiers and nothing (let alone old cards) guarantees sustained maxed-out OC.
> 
> Also, the Moore Law is Dead guy also completely missed the point, even though I stand with some of the things he said.


it was abt 270+ i belive, its on my wishlist basket before it changed to $300+ and soldout, anyway this is alr goes too far, just drop it alr guys, i think is time to closed the performance debate, i got the nvidia, thx to all of you sugestion

edited: i notice that th seller of cheap rx5700xt acctualy not soldout, is out of stock status, it could be someone try to pull the string or joking maybe, $270 for a rx5700xt is too good to be true agree, but who know, forget abt it


----------



## refillable (Oct 11, 2019)

Did you get your PSU yet, though? Get the Leadex III 550W, beautiful Gold PSU. I saw one brand new for 1.340.000 on Bukalapak if I'm not mistaken. If you can't afford it, try the BeQuiet dark power pro 11, or if not then the system power U9 500W would be the minimum.

Sorry to bother you though, I just can't resist telling what is right and wrong.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 11, 2019)

refillable said:


> Did you get your PSU yet, though? Get the Leadex III 550W, beautiful Gold PSU. I saw one brand new for 1.340.000 on Bukalapak if I'm not mistaken.


my friend buy fsp 500 hexa, and i think alr enough for rtx260, thx for the headup tho


----------



## refillable (Oct 11, 2019)

Alright, fair enough. Just don't try to overclock too much though. It is only rated at 432 on the combined +12 V rail, and it's only a basic barebone design. I expect the ripple and voltage regulation to go off the roof if you try overclocking with that PSU.


----------

